
San Francisco is now home to more dogs than children - spking
https://airmail.news/issues/2019-11-2/marking-their-territory
======
hindsightbias
15 years ago if you saw a baby carriage east of 7th Avenue, there was a dog in
it. Schools were closed or closing.

Today, kids are everywhere. Riding the buses, at the playgrounds, in the movie
theaters, regardless of the demographic numbers. It’s nice to see.

------
bernierocks
Given the demographic. Is this really surprising?

